# Jam Session in Ottawa



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I came across this on FB. I know they charge $100 but that's for 4 weeks every Sunday morning for 1 1/2 hour sessions between 10am and 1pm. I think it's a great idea. A chance to also network with other musicians if you are just starting and wanting to jam.
I'm not affiliated or even know who these people are but it's something I would consider if I'm just starting and looking for some people to play with. Here is the link and the poster.

Empowering your true voice to emerge and develop.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

that's gotta be worth $25/session 

nice find!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess it's a new way to think about it, but it's also another pay to play scheme.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I guess it's a new way to think about it, but it's also another pay to play scheme.


But they are supplying the place to play, organizing things. I think $25/session is a reasonable amount for all of that. They even produce recordings of the jams.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Chito said:


> But they are supplying the place to play, organizing things. I think $25/session is a reasonable amount for all of that. They even produce recordings of the jams.



There are some positives for sure, but one could also rationalize a pay to play gig for an existing band in a similar way.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Milkman said:


> There are some positives for sure, but one could also rationalize a pay to play gig for an existing band in a similar way.


It's like the League of Rock which is an expensive one and if I remember right, cost $1k. But I know someone who have been able to start a successful band when he joined it. They also have local artists come over to help with coaching the musicians. I believe this Jam Ottawa has that one too but I don't know who are the musicians who do the coaching.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Chito said:


> It's like the League of Rock which is an expensive one and if I remember right, cost $1k. But I know someone who have been able to start a successful band when he joined it. They also have local artists come over to help with coaching the musicians. I believe this Jam Ottawa has that one too but I don't know who are the musicians who do the coaching.



Well, I'm all for looking at things from a "cup is half full" perspective.

I'd say that one could gain similar benefits from most Jam nights, with or without the fee.

Don't get me wrong. $25 is peanuts if you're able to use it as a stepping stone to a gigging situation. Anyway, I see it from two perspectives.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I like the idea. Maybe I'll sign up and let you know how it went. Problem is getting back to Brockville in time for the Sunday rehearsals.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I’m not sure that jam nights at bars are generally as beginner friendly as this sounds. That alone separates it from an open mic night.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

3 hours of jamming every Sunday for almost two and a half months. Works out to what? Forty cents an hour? Who could knock that?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> 3 hours of jamming every Sunday for almost two and a half months. Works out to what? Forty cents an hour? Who could knock that?


Not 3 hours. There's 2 sessions every Sunday and it's only for 4 weeks from what I understand.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> I’m not sure that jam nights at bars are generally as beginner friendly as this sounds. That alone separates it from an open mic night.


I was going to mention this too. Their website is called 'Confidence Booster'. So I assume that's what this is all about. More for people who also have issues coming out and play with others. A lot of people, specially guitar players are hesitant to show up in a open mic jam.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Chito said:


> Not 3 hours. There's 2 sessions every Sunday and it's only for 4 weeks from what I understand.


It's hard to understand exactly what they mean but I took it that you'd attend both sessions each Sunday. Guess they run one after another. I'm tempted to sign up. Seems like it would be fun.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> It's hard to understand exactly what they mean but I took it that you'd attend both sessions each Sunday. Guess they run one after another. I'm tempted to sign up. Seems like it would be fun.
> View attachment 451501


But you got your rehearsals on Sundays!  
BTW, there was a guy who auditioned with us and if you are looking for a bass player, I'll pass his information to you. He plays good and picks up things very quick, and also a really nice guy. Lives in the east end though..


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Chito said:


> But you got your rehearsals on Sundays!
> BTW, there was a guy who auditioned with us and if you are looking for a bass player, I'll pass his information to you. He plays good and picks up things very quick, and also a really nice guy. Lives in the east end though..


Yup, still looking for a bass player for the Brockville band. I could do the morning one that runs from 10:00 to 11:30 and be back here in time for the sessions in Brockville.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Sounds good to me. I don't think it's "pay to play" if there's no audience. Now, if they'd schedule it some time when church musicians can go…


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

The open jam in London at Eastsides, well it seems mostly like bands that want to be heard or a lot of musicians that have played a lot together in the past. For the most part pros. So I can see this as not as intimidating. It may be cool to try.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My reading comprehension isn't what it once was. I see the what and the when, but not the where.

I assume it's in the Ottawa area?

Is it at a restaurant or bar or at a dedicated facility?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Who gets up before 2pm?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Milkman said:


> My reading comprehension isn't what it once was. I see the what and the when, but not the where.
> 
> I assume it's in the Ottawa area?
> 
> Is it at a restaurant or bar or at a dedicated facility?


Yes it is in Ottawa. She's having her choir program at Margaret Rywak Community Center in Nepean at 3pm on Sundays, so I am assuming it is also the the same place for the Jam. 
As far as I know, most of these type of jams/events don't happen in bars or restaurants. There is usually a facility where they do it. Yes, open jams are for the bars and restaurants. I believe this is more organized as they are expected to learn a bunch of songs and play at the end of the 'course'. Not just show up to jam a couple of songs and then leave. Their intent is usually to form a band so at the end of the 4 weeks this 'band' will play in bar/restaurant for their frends and family.
Someone I know does something like this for children too.. They have a studio where they do all the rehearsals and prep work. At the end of it, they do a show in a bar or restaurant as part of a showcase for friends and family.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Chito said:


> Yes it is in Ottawa. She's having her choir program at Margaret Rywak Community Center in Nepean at 3pm on Sundays, so I am assuming it is also the the same place for the Jam.
> As far as I know, most of these type of jams/events don't happen in bars or restaurants. There is usually a facility where they do it. Yes, open jams are for the bars and restaurants. I believe this is more organized as they are expected to learn a bunch of songs and play at the end of the 'course'. Not just show up to jam a couple of songs and then leave. Their intent is usually to form a band so at the end of the 4 weeks this 'band' will play in bar/restaurant for their frends and family.
> Someone I know does something like this for children too.. They have a studio where they do all the rehearsals and prep work. At the end of it, they do a show in a bar or restaurant as part of a showcase for friends and family.


Thanks Chito

I’d like to retract my skepticism please.


----------

